# TGM Blue Stone



## AdAndrews (12 Jul 2009)

Anyone use this, and have any pics of what it looks like in the tank?

thanks


----------



## Stu Worrall (12 Jul 2009)

ive got it in my rio 125, have a look through teh beginning of the journal

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=3069&start=0&hilit=stuworrall+rio


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (12 Jul 2009)

AdAndrews said:
			
		

> Anyone use this, and have any pics of what it looks like in the tank?
> 
> thanks



Give me a week and mine will be in the tank - bought some the TGM today.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## Dan Crawford (13 Jul 2009)




----------



## AdAndrews (13 Jul 2009)

thanks guys, it looks good i was just worried about it being too light and then standing out too much


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (25 Jul 2009)

AdAndrews said:
			
		

> thanks guys, it looks good i was just worried about it being too light and then standing out too much



Here are your picys regarding TGM Blue stone.









Regards
Paul.

N.B sorry plants are still in pots - only bought yesterday.


----------

